# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Philistines rejected John Milton's Samson

## Dickens

Publishers rejected John Milton's _Samson_ submitted under different name

http://ecclesiastes911.net/philistin...iltons_samson/

----------


## oyarde

Philistines ? They were no more long before 1877 , lol

----------


## Dickens

> Philistines ? They were no more long before 1877 , lol


phil·is·tine
ˈfiləˌstēn,-ˌstīn/
noun
noun: philistine; plural noun: philistines

    1.
    a person who is hostile or indifferent to culture and the arts, or who has no understanding of them.
    "I am a complete philistine when it comes to paintings"

adjective
adjective: philistine

    1.
    hostile or indifferent to culture and the arts.
    "a philistine government"

Origin
early 19th century: from Philistine, originally with reference to a confrontation between university students and townspeople in Jena, Germany, in the late 17th century; a sermon on the conflict quoted the Philistines are upon you (Judges 16), which led to an association between the townspeople and those hostile to culture.

----------


## oyarde

You want to know who they were  , your going to need to go further back than that .

----------


## pcosmar

> Origin
> early 19th century: .


Ah,,, no.

Much much earlier.

but as far as modern interpretation, and artistic license,,,

----------


## Dickens

> You want to know who they were  , your going to need to go further back than that .


The dictionary entry that I posted mentions the book of Judges. You do not read the posts you comment on.

----------


## idiom

Philistine was revised to Palestine by Constantine.

On topic, OMG publishers rejected a good manuscript! First time in the history of the world!!!

Also how many of the publishers recognized it as blatant plagiarism and politely declined on face saving grounds?

http://www.literaryrejections.com/be...ally-rejected/

----------


## oyarde

I have no exact date that the Book Of Judges was written , but I am  fairly certain that the settlements of Ashdod , Ashkelon , Ekron , Garth and Gaza predate it by a great deal and had been there for quite some time prior.

----------


## Dickens

> Philistine was revised to Palestine by Constantine.


The book of Judges still says Philistine. However the point of the title was as follows. Philistines (of the book of Judges) blinded Samson. Now the other philistines (in the sense  used by the students of Jena; Is this the first time you encountered the word philistine in this meaning?) rejected Milton's Samson. 




> On topic, OMG publishers rejected a good manuscript! First time in the history of the world!!!


How do you know that the manuscript was good when it was rejected? Is it better than other rejected manuscripts?




> Also how many of the publishers recognized it as blatant plagiarism and politely declined on face saving grounds?


If you read the article you will know that none.




> http://www.literaryrejections.com/be...ally-rejected/


And here are more cases of classics in disguise rejected by the publishers

http://ecclesiastes911.net/publisher...s_in_disguise/

----------


## idiom

Philistine is just as racist a term as Vandal. Besides, Samson wasn't a preacher, he didn't perform acts of grace, all the Philistines ever got from him was homicidal mania in the form of one man killing sprees.

I still don't get your shock at publishers turning down manuscripts.

Also even works that were great at the time don't age well without the prior reputation. That something was ground breaking a century or two ago, makes it very archaic today. The state of the art of writing moves on.

If you submitted lesser known works of chaucer or shakespeare, who is going to try and even read that?

"Check out my novel, it was written in 2015, but reads likes I missed out on 300 years of human history."

----------

